# Not another new cube thread... (A III)



## Unknown.soul (Oct 11, 2008)

http://www.cube4you.com/410_White-DIYKit-3x3x3-Cube-III-(a).html






Discuss.


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 11, 2008)

despite looking like crap, it's highly rated.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 11, 2008)

I will have to order this. It looks a lot better, since there are no loose parts, the edge caps are built in.


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 11, 2008)

The tracks look like the one's on the A II.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 11, 2008)

I think this's the coolest looking cube..haha.
The ridges are still there but its not jutting out as much as the type II. and the edges look cool!
Anyone ordered this cube? There's no black?

edit: i checked my a(ii) ridges, it's not actually jutting out more...but the ridges are thicker than the a(iii) in the picture
maybe that solves the problem of the a(ii)


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 12, 2008)

some ppl have tried this cube. all of them say it feels weird but you will like it better. i don't know how true it is. they also described it as third model and type a II hybrid.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 12, 2008)

dude it looks really really really weird.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 12, 2008)

Too bad i'm low on cash...can't order..heh.
and it DOESNT look WEIRD. it looks COOOOL!! especially the edges...


----------



## Garmon (Oct 12, 2008)

I might order it, in black though.


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 12, 2008)

no black available. it's sort of ' limited edition'.


----------



## scottp45 (Oct 12, 2008)

That looks cool. Might order it next time I have a chance....Only that I hate white cubes. I just cant stand them, even though they are almost exactly the same, exept for the black instead of white face.


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 14, 2008)

shelley said:


> Someone needs to tell cube4you that there are more letters besides A-F. Using "Type A" for everything gets really confusing.



umm i stole this from the locked thread.you can't tell cube4you what to do. the makers of this cube are from a, so you can't expect them to say it's type g made by frank morris. it's like verdes saying i invented v cubes.


----------



## shelley (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, that's called a joke. Commenting on how many different variants of Type A's there are.

I think even you'll agree that the naming system's pretty convoluted. Version I/II/III? New type? Old type? New new type? It's not even internally consistent. Are "third model" and "III" the same thing? Why not denote them as such?

Are all these variants even necessary? You know it's just making them more money every time they come out with a new one and everybody has to try it.


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 16, 2008)

it's not cube4you's fault. it's the chinese manufacturers making more and more cubes.

but i agree with you.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 16, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> it's not cube4you's fault. it's the chinese manufacturers making more and more cubes.
> 
> but i agree with you.



No, it's our fault for actually buying all those new types.


----------



## Odin (Oct 28, 2008)

so is it a good cube!?!


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 29, 2008)

No. compared to the old type A


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 29, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> No. compared to the old type A



you got the cube?

if you don't, best not to comment. it's like a guy describe what a period is like,


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 29, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> fcwy1 said:
> 
> 
> > No. compared to the old type A
> ...



yea lol. anyway nero you are supposed to lemme try the cube while u try my edison.


----------



## Odin (Oct 29, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > it's not cube4you's fault. it's the chinese manufacturers making more and more cubes.
> ...



Well its not a bad thing that there coming out with all these new types of cubes sooner or later one of the cubes the chinese makes is going to be kick butt!


----------



## cheiney (Jan 4, 2009)

I bought this cube a while back and the edge pieces were really fragile. I think after one pop the internal mechanism of one of my edge pieces bent and I tried putting it back in place and it broke. Overall, I wouldn't suggest this cube. The edge pieces may look cool, but they are very flimsy and they can break easily.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hmm. Weird. I think I'll stick to my C.


----------



## jcuber (Jan 5, 2009)

It's probably very light because every piece has no "internal" portion. Does look cool, though.


----------



## erc (Jan 5, 2009)

the corners are similar to this:
http://www.cube4you.com/247_New-type-White-DIYKit-3x3x3-third-model-(a).html


----------



## jcuber (Jan 6, 2009)

I think that is supposed to be the same cube (there isn't a difference between a new type a third model and a new type a III, they mean the same thing, right?) but the edges look slightly different.


----------



## fiveseven (Jan 8, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I think that is supposed to be the same cube (there isn't a difference between a new type a third model and a new type a III, they mean the same thing, right?) but the edges look slightly different.



Gday, im new here 

I have a "new type (a) third model" and it is NOT the same as a 'new (a) III'.

The "third model" is similar to the normal old fasioned (a) but is closer together and thinner plastic. The 'new (a) III' has that embossed bump around the edge pieces, similar to the (a) II. 

Confusing eh? Took me ages on 9spuzzles and c4y to figure out what is what...


----------

